# Combine Points and Voucher?



## George K (May 21, 2016)

For our anniversary, one of my daughters gave us some vouchers for future Amtrak travel. I'm already planning our next adventure to Portland, and I hope to have enough points for a round trip from Chicago.

Can I combine the voucher with points?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 21, 2016)

George K said:


> For our anniversary, one of my daughters gave us some vouchers for future Amtrak travel. I'm already planning our next adventure to Portland, and I hope to have enough points for a round trip from Chicago.
> 
> Can I combine the voucher with points?


As in "combine cash & points" for the same segment? Not until they activate the cash & points option. If you mean use the vouchers for one segment and points for another, yes. I've taken trips with the old system where I booked home to <border city> with cash then <border city> onward with points.


----------



## George K (May 21, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> > For our anniversary, one of my daughters gave us some vouchers for future Amtrak travel. I'm already planning our next adventure to Portland, and I hope to have enough points for a round trip from Chicago.
> ...


That's what I sort of figured, but I wanted to hear from someone who knows better than I.

Of course, the next logical question is: When does the "Points plus cash" option become available? I figure I'll book this trip in August of this year. Hopefully it'll be available by then.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 21, 2016)

George K said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > George K said:
> ...


Not sure I "know better". Vouchers are treated like cash.


----------



## the_traveler (May 21, 2016)

Since there are no more "zones" and the awards are based only on the cash fare of the trip, why not use the vouchers for say CHI-DEN or SLC (or how far they will get you) and then get an award from DEN (or SLC) to PDX? :huh:


----------



## Carolina Special (May 21, 2016)

The cost for two separate legs is likely going to be higher than if you book the trip as one block, unfortunately.


----------



## George K (May 22, 2016)

Carolina Special said:


> The cost for two separate legs is likely going to be higher than if you book the trip as one block, unfortunately.


One Segment (I picked a random day):




Two Segments:







Total is $1600.90

More expensive by quite a margin (if you doing bedrooms - as we plan).


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2016)

George K said:


> When does the "Points plus cash" option become available?


No one knows.It was supposed to be available when AGR 2.0 started.


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2016)

No it wasn't. It was always billed as "coming in 2016".



George K said:


> Ah! Here's something I like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George K (May 29, 2016)

So, they still have 7 months!


----------



## me_little_me (May 31, 2016)

George K said:


> So, they still have 7 months!


Anyone for a pool bet on when it comes? Should we pick a month or a year?


----------



## George K (Jun 12, 2016)

For our anniversary D4 (daughter #4) gave us some vouchers for Amtrak travel.

I assume that, until the "points plus cash" option becomes available, I can't use the vouchers combined with points.

AMIRITE?


----------

